# e!cockpit, eine Applikation und mehrere PFC200



## BugsBunny (22 Juli 2020)

Hallo liebes Forum,

da Wago nicht antwortet (seit einer Woche) möchte ich mal hier mein Problem vortragen:
Ich habe eine Applikation geschrieben, mit Visu und allem Zip und Zap... Übertragen auf eine PFC200 ist auch kein Problem.
Die gleiche Applikation soll aber auf mehrere PFC200 geladen werden.
Und da fängt es an. Wie mache ich das? Wenn ich das Netzwerk scanne wird die neue CPU gefunden, aber ich kann sie nicht übernehmen, weil dann alle Daten der projektierten Karten verloren sind.
Ich kann die erste CPU kopieren, eine neue IP vergeben und dann das Programm laden. Das hat nur zur Folge, dass ich die Applikation 2x im Projekt habe. Das möchte ich vermeiden, da ich dann ja das PLC-Programm 2x pflegen muss.

Wie kann ich das lösen?
Anbei die Struktur des Projektes als Bild.

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Bugs


----------



## oliver.tonn (22 Juli 2020)

Mir würde da auf Anhieb nur einfallen die Hardware-Konfig und das SPS-Programm auf verschiedene Projekte zu verteilen. Für alle SPSen gibt es dann ein Projekt für das Programm und dann noch pro SPS ein weiteres mit der Hardware-Konfig.


----------



## BugsBunny (22 Juli 2020)

Hallo oviver.tonn,

danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Das würde aber auch heißen, dass ich 8 Projekte habe :?... Das erscheint mir zu unübersichtlich ...

Gruß
Bugs


----------



## Blockmove (22 Juli 2020)

Ich werf mal das Stichwort "Bibliothek" in den Raum.
Vielleicht kannst du dein Projekt in eine Bibliothek packen und somit hast du zwar 8 mal Hardwarekonfig, aber nur einmal Sourcecode.


----------



## holgermaik (22 Juli 2020)

Dann mach doch alle CPU gleich und lade die gleiche Aplikation. Dann brauchst auch nicht scannen.


----------



## BugsBunny (22 Juli 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich werf mal das Stichwort "Bibliothek" in den Raum.
> Vielleicht kannst du dein Projekt in eine Bibliothek packen und somit hast du zwar 8 mal Hardwarekonfig, aber nur einmal Sourcecode.



Hallo Blackmove,

habe ich probiert, geht aber nur bedingt, oder ich bin nicht schlau genug... Die Visu läuft dann nicht mehr korrekt ab, einige Visu kann ich dann nicht mehr aufrufen.

Gruß
Bugs


----------



## BugsBunny (22 Juli 2020)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Dann mach doch alle CPU gleich und lade die gleiche Aplikation. Dann brauchst auch nicht scannen.



Hallo holgermaik,

die Hardwareconfig ist gleich bis auf die IP...

Die Idee ist folgende: Es gibt in der e!Cockpit-Software den Punkt: Mehrfachdownload.
Der Brachte mich auf die Idee, alle 7 CPU's in das Projekt zu packen und alle Zeitgleich laden zu können.

Machen werde ich es dann wohl so, dass ich die IP der einzig konfigurierten CPU jedesmal ändere, wenn ich online was schauen muss oder ein neues Programm übertrage.

Danke an alle für die Hilfe und Ideen.

Gruß
Bugs


----------



## Otwin (22 Juli 2020)

Ich würde sagen, das geht so nicht.
Du musst jede einzelne deiner Steuerungen anlegen und auf jeder muss auch ein PLC_PRG oder wie auch immer und eine Visu laufen,
die individuell pro Projekt ist. Die kannst du aber natürlich kopieren.
Was aber geht:
Du kannst deine Programmbausteine, Funktionen, VisuFrames Dialoge usw. im oberen Bereich bei Projektbibliothek reinpacken und diese Bausteine dann in
deinen SPSen verwenden, dann musst du diese nur einmal für alle SPSsen pflegen.
Also im Extremfall im PLC_PRG nur ein Programmaufruf eines Programms, welches im oben Teil unter Projektbibliothek liegt.
Bei der Visu dann das gleiche.

Gruß
Otwin


----------



## ccore (29 Juli 2020)

Moin, 

ein Vorschlag um den Prozess zu vereinfachen. Du kannst dir ein Python Skript schreiben. Das kann das e!Cockpit Projekt mit der entsprechenden IP-Adresse öffnen und dich dann verbinden.

Ist auch nicht unbedingt die Variante die du suchst, macht es aber etwas einfacher. 



Gruß
ccore


----------



## BugsBunny (29 Juli 2020)

Hallo ccore,

danke für den Hinweis.
Dazu muss ich aber erst mal etwas über Python lernen, mir ist die Sprache völlig unbekannt. Lohnt der Aufwand?

Gruß
Bugs


----------

